# The Perfect Day...



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I read this before and Jon Katz wrote some amazing books about dogs he shared and shares his life with. In his last book he quoted Milan Kundera: 

*“Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring - it was peace.”*

As for this section, in the past I would visit it once-twice year and shower Buddy with hugs and kisses realizing we wont be together forever. Now I am regular visitor, crying after every lost dogs. I try to give some comfort to the others, like it was given to me. To let them know they are not alone and there are the others with same pain and feeling of sadness and emptiness. Most of the time I cry when I type. I lost my Buddy, it is very, very hard, you have to live thru it to really understand it, but no matter how I feel now I would never, ever trade the time we had together. I know I will always love and miss him but it is minor comparing with what he gave me through those nine and half years we were together and way he changed me as person.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Ryley's Dad and Buddy's Mom Forever,

I recently read Jon Katz's Going Home (received as a gift), and found it comforting too. I too find it sad to see a new post almost everyday about another Golden boy or girl gone. It will be 2 months ago on thursday, the 26th that our Buddy left us. Still missing him intensely, sad that he is not at my side, but also grateful for all of the love through the years. So many little things throughout the day remind me of him, and how our life is different now without him. This is the first time we have not had a pet in our home for a very, very long time, and it is empty. Someday that may change again, but this time was especially hard, I just need time I guess. 

Buddy's Mom Forever - I love your quote by Patricia McConnell; that's how I feel too.


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes this section is very sad as we all share when one of the members loose a beloved companion. When I knew the day had come to make her trip to the rainbow bridge, I was honestly destroyed inside when my husband wanted to take our Lacey to the beach for one last trip. My first thoughts were, how could he make this more difficult on me?
We did make our last visit to the beach and during that time, although the tears wouldn't stop and my pain couldn't have been any worse, I came to realize that I owed my girl one last happy memory with us. I had always said from the beginning that I would "love her enough" to never let her suffer in any way.
We took pictures that day as my husband and I sat on the beach we had all loved so much with Lacey by our side. It was along time before I could look at the photos but on my next birthday my wonderful husband surprised me with a beautifully framed picture of her giving me a smile on the beach she had always loved. It is hanging over my fireplace and is my most treasured possession. 
Several goldens have passes through my heart and when the time does come as it will, we continue this last day of celebration, tears and all.
Now I have to go finish sobbing!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We had so many perfect days with Selka. Today, almost a year and a half after he went to the Bridge, I have beautiful memories and know I will see him again someday but I cry every time I think of them. I miss him so. It seems there are so many of us going through this. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Just finished one of his books, "Soul of a Dog." I found his writing a comfort in losing Belle and General.


----------



## Chris J (Jan 9, 2012)

“Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring - it was peace.”


Many times I did that with Rosie.We have some beautiful hills and after a long walk we would sit on the hill for a rest.

It's been 6 weeks now and I miss her so much.The pain hasn't gone away at all.We have snow forecast for next week and she loved the snow like all goldens.It would have been so much fun with her next week

To make matters worse I have lost a memory card with many of her pictures on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ryley's Dad*

Ryley's Dad

I just read this-so many tears in my eyes!
Thank you SO MUCH for posting this!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I just ordered the book from Amazon. Looking forward to reading it.


----------

